# Wer ist im Recht, kann ich Probleme bekommen?



## fidel123 (4. April 2012)

Hallo Leute, ich habe da ein Problem bei Ebay, vielleicht war schon der ein oder andere in so einer Situation und kann weiterhelfen?

Also ich habe eine Top funktionierende Playstation verkauft, und habe Sie gestern abgeschickt, vorgestern Abends als ich Sie eingepackt habe, hatte ich noch alles gelöscht von der Konsole und funktionierte ohne Probleme wie immer. Heute hat der Käufer sie bekommen und schreibt mir das sie Defekt ist, also der meint wenn er sie einschaltet steht da das sie zu heiß geworden ist und abgeschaltet wird. Er hat mir die Nachricht erst Abends um 19 Uhr geschrieben obwohl er die Konsole schon früher bekommen hat, wer weiß ob er sie kaputt gemacht hat oder sonst wie. Ich hatte sie mit DHL Versichert verschickt. Wiegesagt die Konsole hatte nie Probleme, aber villeicht hat der Käufer ja lange gespielt das sie so überhitzt ist und will sie mir jetzt andrehen.... nun droht er mir mit eBay Meldung bzw. hat er schon und mit dem Anwalt. Aber ich denke das ich eher im Recht bin oder? Weil wie will er beweisen das ich sie ihm defekt zugesendet habe, was ja nicht der Fall war. Was kann man da machen bzw. kann ich wirklich Probleme dadurch bekommen obwohl ich nicht Schuld bin? Weil ich habe bei eBay 208 Bewertungen und ging alles ohne Probleme bis jetzt, aber nun sowas aufeinmal, ich weiß ehrlich gesagt nicht was ich tun soll, hoffe ihr könnt mir Rat geben.

MFG


----------



## Konov (4. April 2012)

fidel123 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute, ich habe da ein Problem bei Ebay, vielleicht war schon der ein oder andere in so einer Situation und kann weiterhelfen?
> 
> Also ich habe eine Top funktionierende Playstation verkauft, und habe Sie gestern abgeschickt, vorgestern Abends als ich Sie eingepackt habe, hatte ich noch alles gelöscht von der Konsole und funktionierte ohne Probleme wie immer. Heute hat der Käufer sie bekommen und schreibt mir das sie Defekt ist, also der meint wenn er sie einschaltet steht da das sie zu heiß geworden ist und abgeschaltet wird. Er hat mir die Nachricht erst Abends um 19 Uhr geschrieben obwohl er die Konsole schon früher bekommen hat, wer weiß ob er sie kaputt gemacht hat oder sonst wie. Ich hatte sie mit DHL Versichert verschickt. Wiegesagt die Konsole hatte nie Probleme, aber villeicht hat der Käufer ja lange gespielt das sie so überhitzt ist und will sie mir jetzt andrehen.... nun droht er mir mit eBay Meldung bzw. hat er schon und mit dem Anwalt. Aber ich denke das ich eher im Recht bin oder? Weil wie will er beweisen das ich sie ihm defekt zugesendet habe, was ja nicht der Fall war. Was kann man da machen bzw. kann ich wirklich Probleme dadurch bekommen obwohl ich nicht Schuld bin? Weil ich habe bei eBay 208 Bewertungen und ging alles ohne Probleme bis jetzt, aber nun sowas aufeinmal, ich weiß ehrlich gesagt nicht was ich tun soll, hoffe ihr könnt mir Rat geben.
> 
> MFG



Ohne die genaue Rechtslagen zu kennen:

Seit wann wird bei der Playstation auf dem Fernsehbildschirm gezeigt, dass sie zu heiß wird?
Wäre mir neu dass das geht, ist ja nicht mal am PC so, wenn man keine speziellen Programme zur Temperaturanzeige hat.

Schätze dass du dir keine Sorgen machen musst, wenn du beweisen kannst, dass sie zuhause bei dir noch lief. 
Dann würde nämlich als Verursacher nur die Post oder der Empfänger in Frage kommen.
Sollte das Problem wirklich bestehen. Ehrlich gesagt glaub ich, der Typ will dich verscheißern und irgendwelche Versicherungskohle absahnen.

Aber sind nur meine 2 Cents zum Thema ^^


----------



## fidel123 (4. April 2012)

Danke, für deine antwort. Aber wie kann ich beweisen das Sie bei mir funktionierte? Ich mache ja keine Fotos wenn ich am Spielen bin. Er schreibt mir jetzt so, das es durch den Versand ausgeschlossen ist, da er meint das der Kühler defekt ist... aber es kann doch nicht sein das bei mir alles funktionierte und bei ihm ohne jeglichen Eingriff in die Konsole direkt beim Anschalten überhitzt ist?

MFG


----------



## Reflox (4. April 2012)

Er soll erstmal mit videos oder Fotos beweisen dass es so ist. Ich denke, da will einer einfach eine Playstation ergaunern


----------



## Thestixxxx (4. April 2012)

Normalerweise schliesst man schon im Angebot Garantieansprüche als Privatverkäufer aus.

Theoretisch musst du keine Garantie leisten da als Privatmann bei Auktionen gilt gekauft wie gesehen.

Ich persönlich würde die PS wieder zurücknehmen das ist am einfachsten und am besten dazu musst du idealerweise ein Foto der Seriennummer machen und das bei der Auktion mit veröffentlichen dann bist du gegen jede Art von Betrug weitgehen gefeit. Betüger machen gleich von sich aus einen Bogen um solche Auktionen.

http://www.pcwelt.de/news/Garantie-Ausschluss-allein-reicht-nicht-1209572.html


----------



## Xidish (4. April 2012)

Nabend,

hier  unter <Verkaufen bei ebay> ist mal ein ähnliches Beispiel zu diesem Problem.

Da heißt es u.a., daß man sich erstmal entweder Beweise schicken lassen soll -
oder daß der Käufer das Gerät zurückschickt, damit man sich ein Bild vom Defekt machen kann.
Dann kommt es bei der Rechtslage auch darauf an, wie war es verpackt!

Wenn der Defekt wirklich besteht, bekommt der Käufer sein Geld zurück.
Somit hat der Deal quasi nie stattgefunden.

ps. Sich die Nummern der Geräte aufzuschreiben, wird immer empfohlen!


----------



## fidel123 (4. April 2012)

Ja aber zurücknehmen tu ich bestimmt keine PS3 die er kaputt gemacht hat... in der Beschreibung stand auch, Da Privatverkauf keine Garantie oder Rücknahm.

Die Konsole war sicher Verpackt, bzw im Karton mit extra Folie,Zeitung und alles super zugeklebt. Aber wenn der Käufer sagt das irgendwie die Kühler defekt sind warum soll ich mir ein Bild von machen? Bei mir hat ja alles funktioniert und das ohne Probleme, kann ja nicht von heute auf Morgen ohne was dran zu machen der Kühler kaputt gehen oder einfach so überhitzen wenn man nicht gespielt hat.Im Karton wo die Konsole drin war hat beim Schütteln auch nichts gewackelt oder so.


----------



## Felix^^ (4. April 2012)

Schreib ihm einfach dass es ein Privatverkauf war und ihm keine Garantie und Rücknahme zusteht.


----------



## Thestixxxx (4. April 2012)

Ich hab hier noch eien interessanten Beitrag gefunden der die Lösung des Problems sein könnte.

http://testberichte.ebay.de/PS-3-DEFEKT-piep-3mal-und-blinkt-dann-rot-Was-tun?ugid=10000000015342005

Vieleicht ist das ganze einfach durch den Transport aufgetreten obwohl alles gut verpackt war und der Käufer ist vieleicht nicht ganz zu unrecht verärgert, imho ist es am besten miteinander zu reden und zu versuchen das ganze gütlich auszuräumen.


----------



## fidel123 (4. April 2012)

Ok ich habe ihm das mal geschickt aber ich denke kaum das es was bringt, weil gemütlich reden ist da nicht wirklich mit dem Käufer...


----------



## win3ermute (4. April 2012)

fidel123 schrieb:


> Die Konsole war sicher Verpackt, bzw im Karton mit extra Folie,Zeitung und alles super zugeklebt.



Was sich nach einer Verpackung anhört, die im Hifi-Forum unter "Verpackungskatastrophen" fällt. Das Ding muß in der Verpackung einen Sturz aus 8 m überleben können - da reicht ein wenig Folie und Zeitungspapier nicht! Es ist also durchaus möglich, daß ein Teil mit Lüfter etc. durch die "sorgsame" Behandlung bei der Post Schaden genommen hat. Da hilft nur Rücknahme, wenn Du Ärger vermeiden möchtest.



> Aber wenn der Käufer sagt das irgendwie die Kühler defekt sind warum soll ich mir ein Bild von machen? Bei mir hat ja alles funktioniert und das ohne Probleme, kann ja nicht von heute auf Morgen ohne was dran zu machen der Kühler kaputt gehen oder einfach so überhitzen wenn man nicht gespielt hat.Im Karton wo die Konsole drin war hat beim Schütteln auch nichts gewackelt oder so.



Ist wurscht, ob da was wackelt - das ist eigentlich sogar fast schlecht! Es ist nun mal so, daß Elektrogeräte mit beweglichen Bauteilen durch Versand immer Schaden erleiden können, wenn nicht ordentlich verpackt wird. Und ich wette mit Dir, daß Du Dich vorher nicht erkundigt hast, wie man so ein Gerät sorgsam verpackt - ein bisserl Folie und Zeitungspapier kann man sich vollkommen sparen und direkt den Verpackungsschein auf das Gerät kleben; das nützt überhaupt nichts. 

Wege, wie man Elektrogeräte richtig verpackt (und bei Computern sollte man Lüfter etc. immer abnehmen, weil diese durchaus durch die extreme Belastung des Paketes beim Versand beschädigt werden können oder gar abreißen), sieht man hier.


----------



## fidel123 (4. April 2012)

Ich habe schon zich mal so Geräte versendet, verkaufe überwiegen bei Ebay und habe ganz oft Konsolen verkauft, genauso Verpackt und nie ein Problem gehabt. Von 8 m Sturz würde auch nichts kaputt gehen, habe es nicht nur so lala mit Zeitungspapier umwickelt sondern noch alles richtig gut mit anderen Sachen, damit alles gut drinnen sitzt und sich auch nichts bewegt oder im Karton umherschleudert. Hat also nichts gewackelt.Bei einer PS3 werde ich ja wohl kaum aufmachen und den Lüfter rausnehmen.


----------



## Theopa (4. April 2012)

Eine echte Rechtsberatung kann dir hier nur ein Anwalt geben. 
Der tolle "Garantierausschluss" ist völlig sinnfrei, da es hier nicht um eine Garantie sondern eine Gewährleistung geht. Wenn du ein PS als funktionierend verkaufst und sie dann nicht funktioniert, hast du als Verkäufer erst einmal ein Problem.

Jedoch kann man aus deinen Angaben hier nicht viel herauslesen, man bräuchte wesentlich mehr Informationen um die Rechtslage festzustellen. Und das darf auch erst einmal nicht jeder spontan, wobei wir wieder beim Anwalt wären


----------



## win3ermute (4. April 2012)

fidel123 schrieb:


> Ich habe schon zich mal so Geräte versendet, verkaufe überwiegen bei Ebay und habe ganz oft Konsolen verkauft, genauso Verpackt und nie ein Problem gehabt.



Was dann unter "Glück gehabt" fällt. 



> Von 8 m Sturz würde auch nichts kaputt gehen,



Lüfter auf Prozessoren überleben einen solchen Sturz nun mal oftmals nicht. Auf dem Verpackungsband machen die Pakete sowas übrigens öfters mit (normale Fallhöhe ist auf dem Band ca. 80 cm und dann ab auf den Beton; nicht selten werden die Pakete dann zum Wagen geworfen) - und die Energie, die auf die Geräte wirkt, ist sauhoch; das verdeutlichen sich die Leute gar nicht. Auch knallt so ein Paket schon mal voll auf die Straße - hier wirkt ebenfalls eine ganze Menge unterschiedlichster Energie auf die Geräte ein, weswegen ein nicht abgenommener oder abgestützter Lüfter immer ein Risiko ist!

Von der Behauptung, da würde nix kaputt gehen, würde ich weit Abstand nehmen. In den Paketbuden arbeiten Aushilfskräfte, die nicht selten mit den Dingern absichtlich grob umgehen...



> habe es nicht nur so lala mit Zeitungspapier umwickelt sondern noch alles richtig gut mit anderen Sachen, damit alles gut drinnen sitzt und sich auch nichts bewegt oder im Karton umherschleudert. Hat also nichts gewackelt.



Wenn es nicht wie bei dem angegebenem Link verpackt war, taugte die Verpackung nix und kein Versand der Welt wird für etwaige Transportschäden aufkommen. 

Wie dem auch sei: Du hast das Gerät als funktionsfähig verkauft, beim Käufer funktioniert es nicht. Da hilft nur Rücknahme, um Ärger (negative Bewertung etc.) zu vermeiden. 

Aber mir scheint es so, als wolltest Du Dir nur hier die Bestätigung holen, daß Du im Recht seist.


----------



## fidel123 (4. April 2012)

Also jetzt mal im Ernst, wer Verpackt seine Ware in 2 Kartons und dann so ganz in Polsterfolie? Habe noch nie sowas erhalten. Auf dem Paket hab ich noch überall extra so Klebeband wo stand: Nicht werfen.

MFG


----------



## Theopa (4. April 2012)

fidel123 schrieb:


> Also jetzt mal im Ernst, wer Verpackt seine Ware in 2 Kartons und dann so ganz in Polsterfolie? Habe noch nie sowas erhalten. Auf dem Paket hab ich noch überall extra so Klebeband wo stand: Nicht werfen.


Man kann auch auf ein Auto "Nicht überholen!" schreiben, das hat in etwa die selbe Wirkung 

Ich habe mit Paketdiensten schon einiges erlebt, beispielsweise bei einem Fernseher. Der kam in einer unglaublich guten Verpackung (die wirklich den Ansprüchen des Links genügt hat, wohl da von einem professionellen Versandshop) an. Das war wohl der einzige Grund wieso er noch funktioniert hat, der Karton sah aus, als ob damit Streethockey gespielt wurde....

Wenn du dich nicht traust den verpackten Karton aus Kopfhöhe auf die Straße fallen zu lassen, dann reicht die Verpackung nicht aus.


----------



## win3ermute (4. April 2012)

fidel123 schrieb:


> Also jetzt mal im Ernst, wer Verpackt seine Ware in 2 Kartons und dann so ganz in Polsterfolie? Habe noch nie sowas erhalten. Auf dem Paket hab ich noch überall extra so Klebeband wo stand: Nicht werfen.



Jeder Verkäufer, der möchte, daß seine Ware unbeschadet ankommt und der Kunde zufrieden ist? Das ist nun mal auch die Bedingung, um Forderungen gegen den Paketdienst erfolgreich durchzusetzen, der im Schadensfall immer die Verpackung begutachtet!

Das ist nun mal der Standard; eben deswegen kalkuliert man das Verpackungsmaterial auch in den Preis bzw. die Versandkosten ein. Jeder Verkäufer, der es nicht so macht, hat eigentlich schon eine mindestens neutrale Bewertung verdient - und manchmal aufgrund schlampigster Verpackung gleich ein negativ!

Und auch ganz im Ernst: Ich habe Dutzende Pakete so verschickt und auch genau so erhalten, weil ich relativ viel mit ollen Hifi-Klamotten herumwerkele. Im Hifi-Forum gibt es einen ganzen Thread mit "Verpackungskatastrophen", wo man auch oft genug genau sieht, daß "gut gemeint" eben immer noch mit einem komplett zerstörten Gerät endet (und vieles kann man nur mit absoluter Blödheit des Versenders erklären).


----------



## fidel123 (5. April 2012)

Hi Leute, habe eine Nachricht von Ebay erhalten, habe ja gestern auf den Fall reagiert und nun erhalten:

*Der eBay-Kundenservice hat eine endgültige Entscheidung getroffen und der Fall ist geschlossen.*05. Apr. 2012 um 00:57*Kommentare vom eBay-Kundenservice:*Da über den eBay-Käuferschutz nur Artikel abgesichert sind, die mit PayPal bezahlt wurden, haben wir uns entschlossen dem Käufer keine Erstattung zu gewähren. Sie müssen keine weiteren Schritte für diesen Fall unternehmen.*Endgültige Entscheidung:*Ihnen wurde keine Schuld zugesprochen.

Unser Kundenservice hat den Fall geprüft und eine endgültige Entscheidung getroffen.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Dem Käufer steht keine Erstattung zu.

*Entscheidung:*
In diesem Fall wurde eine Entscheidung zugunsten des Käufers getroffen. Auch wenn Sie für diese Transaktion keine Rückerstattung an den Käufer leisten müssen, wird dieser Fall bei der Ermittlung Ihres Verkäuferstatus berücksichtigt.

*Bemerkungen:*
Da über den eBay-Käuferschutz nur Artikel abgesichert sind, die mit PayPal bezahlt wurden, haben wir uns entschlossen dem Käufer keine Erstattung zu gewähren. Sie müssen keine weiteren Schritte für diesen Fall unternehmen.

Außerdem können Sie Einzelheiten zu diesem Fall unter „Probleme klären“ aufrufen.


----------



## Lari (5. April 2012)

Direkt nach dem Satz mit der "Die Konsole ist zu heiss geworden." Meldung beim Start der PS3 hätte ich jeglichen Kontakt mit dem Käufer abgebrochen, mit dem Hinweis, dass es sowas nicht gibt und er sich etwas besseres hätte ausdenken sollen.

Aber das ist halt eBay. Ich habe dort bisher zwei Sachen verkauft: eine PSP mit custom Firmware mit ein paar Zubehörteilen und einen WotLK Betakey.
Bei der PSP meldete sich der Käufer, dass im Gehäuse ja ein Riss sei und er eine Preissenkung fordere. Wie bei dir: beim abschicken keinerlei Defekte, minimalste Gebrauchsspuren und "relativ" sicher verpackt. Hab ihm geschrieben, dass ohne Riss oder Defekt verschickt wurde und am Preis nichts gemacht wird. Kam nur noch, dass er es jetzt selbst repariert hätte, aber sowas sei von mir ja äußerst dreist und unfreundlich. Positive Bewertung gabs trotzdem.

Beim Betakey kam nach dem verschicken des Keys sofort eine wutgetränkte Mail vom Käufer, dass der Key ja nicht ginge und er sofort sein Geld zurück verlange. Ansonsten würde er zum Anwalt gehen. Schrieb ihm dann, dass er den Key richtig eingeben solle oder eventuell nach Problemen bei Blizzard schauen solle. Ich würde ab jetzt nicht mehr reagieren, Geld gibts keins und der Key sei echt.
Kam nach einer ganzen Weile nur nochmal, dass er ja doch funktioniert habe...

Im Prinzip seh ich eBay so: schicke ich meine verkaufte Ware einwandfrei ab ist mir völlig Hupe, was da vom Käufer kommt. Da kann er soviel drohen wie er will, muss erstmal beweisen, dass ich Schuld am Zustand der Ware bin. Notfalls benenn ich einen Zeugen, dass ich einwandfrei verschickt habe. Und dann wars das erstmal. Könnt ja jeder Käufer den Verkäufern das Leben zur Hölle machen


----------



## EspCap (5. April 2012)

Ich weiß schon, warum ich meine Sachen lieber bei Amazon verkaufe... hatte da noch nie Probleme (2 Wii, eine Xbox 360, ein iPhone 4 und ein iPad 2 hab ich da schon erfolgreich verkauft) und immer freundliche Kunden.


----------



## fidel123 (5. April 2012)

Alles klar, Danke. Denke auch das ich mir da weniger Sorgen machen muss. Weil eBay hat mir ja schon Recht gegeben und das ich die Ware gut Verpackt und funktionierend verschickt habe,weiß ich ja auch.

MFG


----------



## Ceiwyn (5. April 2012)

Ich nenn jetzt mal die Gerichtspraxis, so wie ich sie oft erlebt habe. Ist eigentlich ein typischer Fall von Sachmangel einer Kaufsache. Eine Beweislast besteht vor allem auf Klägerseite - er muss erklären, warum das Produkt nicht funktioniert (einen Mangel hat). Und du musst als Beklagter sagen, die Überhitzung wäre kein Mangel (empfehle ich dir logischerweise nicht) oder einfach behaupten, bei Absendung wäre alles in Ordnung gewesen. Sofern du alle Nebenpflichten (offizielle Poststelle, gute Verpackung) beachtet hast, passiert da gar nichts.


----------



## aufgeraucht (5. April 2012)

Fidel, die eMail von ebay beruhigt natürlich, hat aber keinen Einfluss auf einen möglichen Rechtstreit.

Geh ich von mir (als Käufer) aus, würde ich mich noch eine Weile ärgern, Welle machen und die Sache dann unter Lehrgeld verbuchen.

Ich hatte ein Videokamera gekauft, die kam defekt an. Der Verkäufer bestritt, dass sie defekt war (trifft ja in etwa deinen Fall). Wenn ich mal davon ausgehe, dass der Verkäufer tatsächlich eine funktionierende Kamera verpackt hat, könnte man den Defekt noch folgendermapen rekonstruieren: der Akku war in der Kamera und die Kamera war eingeschalten (soweit Fakten, nichts digitales, keine Automatische Abschaltung und sowas). Durch den Druck des Verpackungsmaterials wurde die Zoom-Taste betätigt und die Kamera kollabierte irgendwann (das aber reine Vermutung. Wie ein Auto, dass man mit der Front an einer Wand parkt und dann über drei Tage aufs Gas drückt. Geht vermutlich auch nicht lange gut).
Zwar hatte ich vom Eintreffen des Paketes bis zum Festellen des Defekts einen Zeugen, letztlich habe ich aber die Sache irgendwann genervt ruhen lassen und unter Lehrgeld verbucht.

Nur einmal war ich hartnäckig. Handy gekauft, aber es kam nie an, Verkäufer bei eBay abgemeldet. Auf Briefe an seine Postadresse reagierte er nicht. Hab ihn über stayfriends aufgespürt und über seine eingetragenen Arbeitskollegen seine Arbeitsstelle ausfindet gemacht. Ich hab die Naive raushängen lassen und diverse Nummern der Firma angerufen, den Fall geschildert und gefragt, wie ich ihn erreichen könne. Ich hoffe, bis heute leiht ihm keiner mehr einen einzigen Euro für nen Kaffee ;-)
(Geld übrigens von Paypal wiederbekommen)

Wenn dein Käufer aber das Naturell meiner besten Freundin besitzt, stelle dich schon mal auf diverse Anwaltsbriefe ein ;-)

Ich hab ca 1.000 (Ver-)käufe auf eBay getätigt, eine makellose 100%-positiv-Bewertung, aber seit drei Jahren überhauft keine Lust mehr drauf, irgendetwas technisches/teures zu ver/kaufen. Genug Lehrgeld gezahlt, und zuviele 'war-im-Krankenhaus", 'Haus-abgebrannt', 'Kind-gestorben'-Ausreden gehört. (die drei Begründungen habe ich tatsächlich gehört, wenn jemand die Bezahlung oder den Versand verpennt hat. Blöd nur, wenn man anhand der Bewertungen sieht, dass zur fraglichen Zeit offenbar andere Geschäfte ganz gut liefen.


----------



## Xidish (5. April 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Ich hab ca 1.000 (Ver-)käufe auf eBay getätigt, eine makellose 100%-positiv-Bewertung, ...


Dir ist schon bewußt, daß eine 100% Bewertung absolut nix aussagt?
Es wird viele User geben, die geben selbst bei negativen Erlebnissen keine Bwertung ab.
Früher wurde man durch ebay an das Bewerten erinnert - nur Pflicht war es noch nie.
Und heute gibt es nicht mal mehr die automatische Bewertungserinnerung.

Sicherer ist man natürlich schon bei 100%er positiv Bewertungen - aber eben nicht reell 100%.


----------



## aufgeraucht (5. April 2012)

Xidish schrieb:


> Sicherer ist man natürlich schon bei 100%er positiv Bewertungen - aber eben nicht reell 100%.



Ich rede von _meiner_ Bewertung und halte sie für gerechtfertig, auch wenn es für dich großkotzig es klingen mag.

Ich schreibe nicht nicht umsonst in Absätzen. Manchmal sollen sie Zusammenhänge darstellen. In diesem Fall hieß es einfach: bisher lief es im großen und ganzen gut, aber ich trotz meiner überwiegend guten Erfahrungen kaufe ich keinen teuren Kram mehr von Privatverkäufern. Denn diese Käufe waren es meist, die Ärger machten.


----------



## fidel123 (5. April 2012)

Also heute hat er sich nicht mehr gemeldet, keine Ahnung wie es die Tage sein wird, aber im ernst, gibt doch nicht viele die wegen 150€ zum Anwalt rennen. Der zahlt doch dort viel mehr als wenn er sich dann eine neue Konsole kaufen wird oder reparieren lässt. Ich hatte wiegesagt auch noch nie so Probleme gehabt, an dem Tag habe ich auch 2 andere Sachen verschickt und auch schon Top Bewertung bekommen das alles in Ordnung ist.


----------



## aufgeraucht (5. April 2012)

Das Recht ist erstmal auf deiner Seite: "Wenn es ein Verkauf von privat unter Ausschluss der Gewährleistung war, müssen Sie nachweisen, dass der Mangel bereits vor Versand vorlag. Ob Ihnen das gelingen könnte, müssen Sie selber entscheiden."

Ich hatte Auktionen, die überraschend schiefgegangen sind, keine Anhaltspunkte für unzuverlässige Käufer/Verkäufer. Aber Pannen passieren. Aber oft zeigten auch die Bewertungen schon, dass Unheil droht. Als Verkäufer hat man ja nicht unbedingt Einfluss drauf, wer der Käufer ist. Wie sieht es bei deinem Käufer aus? Dauer-Nörgler? Dann sollte es dir egal sein. Es ist nicht auszuschließen, dass jemand seinen Kauf bereut und mit fadenscheinigen Gründen ankommt (schau mal in diverse Jahrespass-Threads ;-) )

Ich habe sogar mal Post vom Amtsgericht bekommen, weil man mich in der Kundenliste eines Betrügers gefunden hatte. Ich hatte keine Ahnung um was es geht und hab angerufen. Die Dame, die den Täter-Opfer-Ausgleich vorantreiben sollte, sagte mir, es ginge um einen Kalender-Verkäufer bei eBay (ich MUSS einfach einen aktuellen Wallace&Gromit-Kalender haben und es gab ihn sonst nirgendwo) und sie hätte bereits über 60 abgezockte Kunden kontaktiert. Ich hatte mein Geld Dank Paypal aber schon lange zurück (und den aktuellen W&G-Kalender an der Wand).


----------



## fidel123 (5. April 2012)

Also der Käufer ist naja ich weiß nicht droht halt nur rum, schreibt nicht wirklich gut auf Deutsch und hat auch wenn man sich das Profil durchblettert insgesammt 5 Negative Bewertung in der ganzen Zeit wo er bei Ebay ist. Er hat 186 Bewertungen


----------



## aufgeraucht (5. April 2012)

Wenn er nochmal schreibt, bleib sachlich. Du hast ja geschrieben, dass bei dir sonst alles glatt läuft, daher gäbe es im Falle eines Rechtsstreits nicht mal ein Anzeichen dafür, dass du defektes Zeug vertickst. Die Rechtssprechung ist so eindeutig, dass du nichtmal Kosten für einen Anwalt fürchten musst. Aber soweit kommt wahrscheinlich eh es in den seltesten Fällen.

Falls ihr beide Recht habt und die Ware unterwegs kaputt gegangen ist, ist es natürlich bedauerlich für den Käufer. Aber kein Grund für dich, für den Schaden aufzukommen. Du bist kein gewerblicher Händler und dann gibt es da noch diesen doofen Spruch.. wer billig kauft...


----------



## fidel123 (5. April 2012)

Okay gut, danke dir. Werde das dann die Tage beobachten ob noch was kommt.


----------



## M1ghtymage (6. April 2012)

Xidish schrieb:


> Früher wurde man durch ebay an das Bewerten erinnert - nur Pflicht war es noch nie.
> Und heute gibt es nicht mal mehr die automatische Bewertungserinnerung.



Doch, die gibt es noch.


----------



## Yaglan (15. April 2012)

Oh vieleicht macht der käufer das auch verdammt clever. Denn der hat selber eine defecte PS3 bei den dieser fehler aufgetreten ist. So dann hat er auf Ebay geschaut nach ner Billigen PS3 und gekauft und auf einen entschuldige den ausdruck soll aber nicht für dich gelten nach einen Doofen ausschau gehalten der nicht die Seriennummer dabei geschrieben hat. Und will die Kaputte gegen die neue Tauschen und sein geld zurück bekommen.


----------

